
Magic Leap Live – Ep. 003: A Closer Look at Magic Leap One - Vagantem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_8g0H4IksU
======
Vagantem
Finally some footage from the actual device - looks like the tracking is
lagging a bit.

